# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  what did you do in your first lucid dream?

## Immaterium

when i incubated my first lucid dream i just wondered around feeling the realism of everything and looking at the beautiful scenery before i pulled it together and flew around for the rest of the dream.

----------


## kingofclutch

I think I remember my first LD, but I may have had one before this. It was a very long time ago, maybe when I was around 6. I remember this guy was chasing me around everywhere and trying to kill me and then I realized I was in a dream. Then I somehow sent the guy across the world so he couldn't get me. Then I found that I could do anything so I got a limo and put a tv in it and video games and a ton of games for it.

----------


## kaeraz

I had teh sex.  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## DreamingGod

I beat the crap out of one of the DCs and got arrested lol

----------


## Immaterium

keep 'em comin, people!

----------


## ShoNuff

I had sex with a gorgeous blonde woman that was for some reason in my bathroom. My 1st Lucid was a false awakening.

----------


## blackberry829

I was in my living room with someone I knew from school, and then they walked outside and the sky suddenly changed. I realized that that didn't happen and said aloud, "Hey, that doesn't happen in real life. I'M DREAMING!"

I spent the dream walking down my street, simply marveling at the fact that I was able to control my own actions, however I wasn't taking in everything, I was only focusing on myself, so I couldn't really control the world around me. I just walked down the street and saw a bunch of thugs coming towards me, then I ran down to the other end of the street back to my house, and then decided I wanted to try to fly.

I didn't fly though. D :

----------


## Überschall

I jumped through a window and flew around for a while.

----------


## shotbirds

Well, my first lucid was accidental.  I was actually standing in the office of my school and NO ONE was around. I noticed trash out of place and I became lucid. I think i first tried to fly but then I walked down the dark hallway and saw my teacher, i talked to her and then i woke up :/.

----------


## Twoshadows

In my first LD I became lucid while in bed. I jumped out and floated, then flew outside. I controlled the weather so it was comfortable and not too cold. I then flew around the backyard and over the trees and then started to fly across the country.

----------


## AlienDream

In my first one I was almost flying with a bike after jumping with it and realized I was dreaming, I flew with it but falling slowly, I finally crashed and woke up... Not sure if could be considered as a real LD, was out of control, just a little lucid.

In my second (I prefer to consider it the first one) just like you Immaterium. I "woke up" in a room with paper from the newspaper over the floor and walls and began to touch it, smell it... just like the real one, hehe, just feeling the realism (the second one was funnier than the crashing one...  :wink2: )

----------


## cougarelite

In my very first lucid dream I realized I was dreaming, attempted to stand up in the dream and woke up. It felt good to get lucid but I didn't get much done. My second was much better. I managed to run through my front door and fly down my street.

----------


## Clairity

My first LD was 10 years ago and I stupidly tossed the DJ that spoke of it.  :tongue2: 

But it was during an afternoon nap and I remember that there was sunlight coming into the bedroom. I had just received my NovaDreamer in the mail and was really anxious to try it out. I adjusted the settings on the mask, put on LaBerge's accompanying cassette tape and fell asleep. 

I suddenly see the red flashes of light and realized with glee that I was dreaming! I look up and see in front of me a beautiful shimmering golden bronze steer the size of a two story house and I just stare at it in awe until the dream fades.

----------


## ninja9578

My first one was just me having a false awakening in my dorm room and sitting there, trying to fly, but not getting anywhere.

----------


## Xox

The first lucid that I _controlled_, I had sex in. It was a long one too.

----------


## Caradon

My first Lucid I induced by going to sleep with such a strong intention to realize I was dreaming, that I became Lucid spontaneously.

 I was in some office type building, when I realized I was dreaming. It didn't last long, but I remembered what I wanted to try doing. I looked at my hand and willed it to turn into this monstrous looking claw. I just looked at it in amazement for a moment, and woke up.

----------


## Sulukra

I materialized a giant fist and uppercutted a DC with it through the roof of a movie theatre.

Shame I lost lucidity a few seconds after that.  Good while it lasted.

----------


## Da_bomb143

I was told to fly by some old woman. And then i went around telling people they were in a dream, which they then told me they weren't. and then i woke up.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Jumped out a window in an attempt to fly and instantly woke up.

----------


## Idolfan

In the first one I can remember I had sex, but I didn't wake up I actually lost lucidity and carried on with the dream.

----------


## Keeper

snapped my fingures and woke myself up  :Sad:

----------


## Seachmall

I was about 5. I was in a house and knew I was dreaming so I started screaming thinking I'd never get out of my dream and I woke up screaming. After that I used to pinch my nose. I'm not sure how many I actually got as a kid but I didn't get much until last year where I had 1 every Saturday morning for 3 weeks. I think the kid thing scared me so I stopped getting them which is dissapointing  :Sad:

----------


## Irwanday01

I was having a nightmare.  I dreamt I was in a cave and trapped on the floor under a boulder.  The roof began to close in on me.  I realized i was dreaming and woke myself up.

----------


## Woozie

I was walking around at a party harrassing DC's. Just pushing them around and stuff. 

And later I summoned and made out with Kristin Kreuk: 

 

Didn't get much further than that, though.  :Sad:  Oh well. Was worth a shot!

----------


## Lucid25

> I was walking around at a party harrassing DC's. Just pushing them around and stuff. 
> 
> And later I summoned and made out with Kristin Kreuk: 
> 
>  
> 
> Didn't get much further than that, though.  Oh well. Was worth a shot!



 :drool:

----------

